# seine netter Geraldine



## varagen (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi does anyone remember a seine netter called the Geraldine not to sure about the spelling i think she came from Lossiemouth and the skippers name was Campbell,he used to visit my parents in Stromness in the late 60s early 70s last I ever heard of him was that he fell into the harbour at stromness and nearly drowned,i was just wondering if he was still alive.


----------



## Hakon (Nov 12, 2006)

Would that be the St Gerardine INS.251.


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

*St Gerardine*

Yes Varegan,John Campbell was the skipper,maybe better known as the Turk,that boat went to Wick after Lossie and renamed Star of Peace and owned by Johnnie Bremner,after Wick she went down the Clyde waters,suppose she is scrapped now(Thumb)


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Not 100% sure this is the same boat but have a look
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=95066
http://www.trawlerphotos.co.uk/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=6219
http://www.trawlerphotos.co.uk/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=12438
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=27905
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=27716
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=27908
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=44549
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=54159
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=85702
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=85900


----------



## varagen (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks for the replies gentlemen it was interesting to find out a little more,I was speaking to my father in law today and he told me that the Geralldine was owned by 3 brothers and that the youngest 1 was still alive and living in Lossiemouth.

regards Kenny


----------



## ccpict (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello
I came across this entry while doing an internet search for INS 251 St Gerardine.
The boat was owned by my Dad, Colin Campbell and his two brothers, John (the skipper) and Joe. 
John died in the eighties, Colin died in 1991, and Joe died a few years back.
Thanks for the pictures on what became of the boat. very useful. 
I am about to put an original picture of the boat on my family tree website 
www.campbellfamilytree.co.uk

Cheers
Colin

cheers, Colin


----------



## treasires48 (Feb 7, 2010)

varagen said:


> Hi does anyone remember a seine netter called the Geraldine not to sure about the spelling i think she came from Lossiemouth and the skippers name was Campbell,he used to visit my parents in Stromness in the late 60s early 70s last I ever heard of him was that he fell into the harbour at stromness and nearly drowned,i was just wondering if he was still alive.


The skipper of the St Gerardine was my father John Campbell (apparently called the trurk) Are you the boy who came to visit my family when I was approx 14 and came to dances with me and my friend Isobel?? 

Why are you interested??


----------

